# Mainframe jobs in Melbourne



## StalineP (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, 
I tried to find a Mai,frame job in australia from India but there was no proper response. Now I have planned to move to Melbourne and keep trying. Could anyone tell how is the market for mainframe professionals?
Thanks.


----------



## vincent1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Time to upgrade ....think the MainF are left with only a few handful (I think)


----------

